# Swedish: En fråga om orden vanligen, vanligtvis och bruktar



## Rasdor

De här tre orden har det samma betydelsen (betyder "commonly/usually" på engelska), jag tror (om jag är fel var snäll och rätta mig).

Finns där skillnader mellan de, eller är de synonymer.

Till exempel, kan man använda alla de här orden i en sådan sentens:

Till och med Johann skattade på filmen, och han är vanligtvis/vanligen/bruktar humorlös

eller

Inte ens Sally grät på filmen, och hon vanligtvis/vanligen/bruktar gråtar på ledsen filmor

eller

Jag är vanligen/vanligtvis/bruktar sent till skola

Om jar var fel eller onaturlig på min skrevning här, jag skulle bli tackfullt om ni rätta mig också

Tack mycket.


----------



## MattiasNYC

Before I get to the answer to your actual question, let me just correct the second to last line. It's actually funny the way it's inaccurate, but I think I should correct it (and I'll switch to Swedish in a second, just wanted to be clear about this):

"Om ja*r* var fel eller onaturlig på min skrevning här, jag skulle bli tackfullt om ni rätta mig också"

I can tell you just slipped when writing "jar", but "var" comes from "vara" which means "to be". So you actually asked "If I was wrong or unnatural". The next word that's wrong is "skrevning". I know what you meant; "skriva" = "to write", "skrev" = "wrote", but "skrevning" does not exist (I think). On the other hand the word "skrev" can also mean "crotch" or "groin". So I actually thought it was very funny because it sort of looks like you're asking us to correct you if your crotch is unnatural 

"Om jag har fel eller om texten verkar onaturlig skulle jag bli tacksam om ni kunde rätta mig." I think that is a better translation.... anyway.....



Jag tycker också att de tre orden har i stort sett samma betydelse, men de används inte alla på samma sätt. Förhoppningsvis kommer andra svensktalande att ge dig regler som är korrekta. Tills dess skulle jag väl säga att "brukar" används innan ett verb, "...och hon brukar gråta", medan "vanligtvis" kan användas både före och efter ett verb, "...och vanligtvis gråter hon"/"...och hon gråter vanligtvis".

Jag tror också att ordet "brukar" oftast inte används utan andra verb. Så om du frågar en person om hon gråter när hon ser en sorglig film (inte "ledsen"):

"Gråter hon när hon ser sorgliga filmer?"
"Vanligtvis."

Däremot används "brukligen"(den form av "brukar" som jag kan tänka mig är grammatiskt korrekt) inte ofta på samma sätt.


----------



## Rasdor

Oj oj, jag skrattade högt på felet om ordet "skrev". Kankse var det en 'Freudian Slip' och mitt skrev verkligen är onaturlig. I alla fall jag tror att jag menade att skriva "skrivning" i stället för "skrevning".

Om falet/onaturlighet av sentensen "om jag var fel eller onaturlig...", skulle det vara rätt att skriva i stället "Om där fanns felen eller onaturlighet..." På engelska, att använda ordet "unnaturalness" känner sig själv litet onaturlig. Är det samma på svenska? 

Tack för förklarar min fråga till mig ändå.


----------



## Dan2

I was confused in places and maybe it will be helpful to other students of Swedish if I ask about the following:


Rasdor said:


> bruktar


This word occurs in the title and several times in the OP.  I believe in all cases, "brukar" was meant.


Rasdor said:


> Till och med Johann skattade på filmen


... sk*r*attade ...
Does this mean "*Even *Johann ..."?  Which is better here, "Johann skrattade" or "skrattade Johann"? (I can see a reason for each.)


MattiasNYC said:


> ...skulle jag väl säga att "brukar" används innan ett verb, ... medan "vanligtvis" kan användas både före och efter ett verb


I don't think the real issue is "before the verb" vs "after the verb".  "vanligtvis" and "vanligen" are adverbs, and thus correspond to English "usually".  "bruka(r)", on the other hand is _itself _a verb and means (among other things) "to be in the habit of".  That also explains why one says "hon brukar gråt*a*" but "hon gråt*er* vanligtvis".  So "bruka(r)" doesn't _mean _"usually".


Rasdor said:


> kan man använda alla de här orden i en sådan *sentens*:





Rasdor said:


> Om *falet*/onaturlighet av *sentensen *"om jag var fel eller onaturlig..."


"felet"
Can "sentens" be used to mean an (ordinary) sentence?  (I usually see "mening" here in the forum.)

Lots of questions!  Thanks in advance...


----------



## DerFrosch

Hi Dan,


Dan2 said:


> Does this mean "*Even *Johann ..."?


Yes.


Dan2 said:


> Which is better here, "Johann skrattade" or "skrattade Johann"? (I can see a reason for each.)


Only the former is possible. Just like "even", "_till och med_" has to be placed directly in front of the phrase it modifies.


Dan2 said:


> I don't think the real issue is "before the verb" vs "after the verb". "vanligtvis" and "vanligen" are adverbs, and thus correspond to English "usually". "bruka(r)", on the other hand is _itself _a verb and means (among other things) "to be in the habit of". That also explains why one says "hon brukar gråt*a*" but "hon gråt*er* vanligtvis". So "bruka(r)" doesn't _mean _"usually".


I agree with all of this. "Usually" can definitely be used in a translation of a sentence like "_Jag brukar läsa innan jag somnar_" ("I usually read before falling asleep"), but as you rightly point out, "usually" cannot actually be considered to be the translation of "_brukar_".


----------



## DerFrosch

Dan2 said:


> Can "sentens" be used to mean an (ordinary) sentence? (I usually see "mening" here in the forum.)


No, it cannot. "_Mening_" is indeed the proper word.

The word "_sentens_" does exist in Swedish, but the meaning is different. It's probably best rendered into English as "maxim".


----------



## MattiasNYC

DerFrosch said:


> I agree with all of this.



Well, I'm not saying that the issue is placement _solely, _I'm merely saying that "brukar" doesn't seem to end up after another verb whereas "vanligtvis" might. So if one is learning Swedish and has chosen to use the word "bruka" then that's a good thing to know. Or am I remembering its usage incorrectly?


----------



## DerFrosch

The OP was asking about the difference between three words, and it seems to me that the first thing one should point out in a case like this is that they belong to different parts of speech. If you don't know if a word is an adverb or a verb, then you won't be able to use it correctly. Your explanation was not incorrect in any way, Mattias, but one could have described things in a way that I think would have been of better use to the OP (no offence intended!).

There is a reason why "_bruka_" can only be used before another verb; it's a kind of auxiliary verb, and these are always placed in front of the verb they modify. (Possible exceptions being poetic language and when translating the speech of a certain green creature from Star Wars) Similarly, it might be helpful to know that most (if not all) Swedish adverbs can be placed both in front of and after the inflected verb:

_Jag brukar *vanligtvis *äta middag klockan sex. _
_*Vanligtvis *brukar jag äta middag klockan sex._ 
_
Jag äter *ibland *middag klockan sex._ 
_*Ibland *äter jag middag klockan sex._ 

By placing the adverb first, we're putting emphasis on it. Note, Rasdor, that the inflected verb must stay in the second position.

My point is that I think we're helping learners more if we mention relevant general rules and guidelines. The problem is of course that as natives, we're often not aware of them.


----------



## MattiasNYC

DerFrosch said:


> The OP was asking about the difference between three words, and it seems to me that the first thing one should point out in a case like this is that they belong to different parts of speech. If you don't know if a word is an adverb or a verb, then you won't be able to use it correctly. Your explanation was not incorrect in any way, Mattias, but one could have described things in a way that I think would have been of better use to the OP (no offence intended!).



No offense taken ("s" btw

I tried to be clear in that what I said was only a limited amount of information to get started, and that people like you would fill in the gaps and give a much more comprehensive explanation. Sometimes people just need something to get going and rather than have them wait I just added what I could.

Hope it didn't lead to any confusion.


----------



## Rasdor

Hej igen, jag har en väldigt relaterad fråga -- om man borde göra ett nytt thread (finns där ett svenska ord till det? Jag fann sådan inte på tyda.se), förlåt mig -- men den verkligen är relaterad jag lovar er!

Om ordet "ofta" -- jag vet att det är ett abverb men fortfarande är lite osäker om hur det används.

Om mina förra exempelar på förstpost, kunde man säga istället:

"Till och med Johann skrattade på filmen, och han är ofta humorlös"

etc, etc

Jag är nästan säker man kan gör sådär (det låter rätt på engelska i alla fall, och det verkar att va' rätt), men jag är inte helt säker.

Förlåt mig igen om detta är en idiotisk fråga.


----------



## DerFrosch

Rasdor said:


> om man borde göra ett nytt thread (finns där ett svenska ord till det? Jag fann sådan inte på tyda.se)


Oftast använder vi "_tråd_".


Rasdor said:


> "Till och med Johann skrattade på filmen, och han är ofta humorlös"


Placeringen av "_ofta_" är korrekt, men det låter märkligt att säga "_Han är ofta humorlös_". Till att börja med använder vi ganska sällan ordet "_humorlös_". Det är vanligare att uttrycka det som att någon "_saknar humor_" eller "_inte har något sinne för humor_". I vilket fall som helst är "_humorlös_" en karaktärsegenskap och inget som ändras från dag till dag. Skulle du verkligen säga "_He's often humourless_" på engelska? Om vi bortser från innehållet är det också korrekt att skriva "_... och ofta är han humorlös_".

Förresten – väldigt få svenskar heter "Johann", den svenska stavningen är "Johan".


Rasdor said:


> Förlåt mig igen om detta är en idiotisk fråga.


Självklart inte!


----------



## DerFrosch

MattiasNYC said:


> No offense taken ("s" btw


"Offence" is the British spelling.


----------



## MattiasNYC

yeah, but Donald Trump....


----------



## DerFrosch

What has he got to do with this?


----------



## MattiasNYC

'Cause 'Murica's the best? And 'Murican spelling is the best?

On an interesting note though: I've noticed how I eventually gave up B.E. spelling in favor (favour) of A.E. spelling, and "offence" / "offense" must have fully been assimilated by me. I didn't even consider the British spelling would've been different.  Well, lucky me; nowadays I find British English incredibly refreshing to my ears. That's a good thing.


----------



## petrichor-3

As for the sentence about usually being late for school, I'd say

"Jag är ofta(-st) sen till skolan" - meaning "I'm (most) usually late for school"​Or
"Jag kommer oftast/vanligtvis för sent till skolan" - meaning "I'm usually too late [in coming to]/for school"​The first example could imply that you're late - but still make it on time, whereas the second one means that you actually are late (and probably miss the beginning of your lesson).

Or you could say "Jag brukar vara sen till skolan" or "jag brukar komma (för) sent till skolan"

Sorry if I don't make any sense.


----------

